
Ask HN: How can I self study what a CS degree gives? - spraak
I already work professionally as a backend developer but I feel some days that CS graduate colleagues came to a very elegant solution that I didn&#x27;t see in part because of what they learned in their degree studies. I know &#x27;correlation does not imply causation&#x27; but I do feel it would be worth exploring.<p>What courses, outlines, books[0], guides, and resources would you suggest that could supplement a CS degree?<p>[0] I&#x27;ve heard of the Impostor&#x27;s Handbook, bit I&#x27;ve also heard that it is flawed and not a good resource. If you have a different opinion, I&#x27;d be glad to hear why.
======
seanp2k2
If you want the six-hours version: [https://btholt.github.io/four-semesters-
of-cs/](https://btholt.github.io/four-semesters-of-cs/)

Honestly, almost all developers I've ever worked with would benefit from going
through this. Even if you only end up truly understanding one more thing, a
lot of this stuff is very fundamental, and IMO way way better to learn after
you've lived it and know what it's like in the field. You can then see how and
where to actually _apply_ these concepts, and likely facepalm when you realize
your previous mistakes :)

~~~
vram22
Checked it. When I click Start Presentation, it just loads some section
headings with blank lines between them. Did it work for anyone else? Or is
some browser plugin required?

~~~
spraak
I didn't try the presentation -- but checking now, it's broken for me, too. I
just read the text below.

------
nieksand
The ACM CS curriculum recommendations might have some nice ideas for you:

[https://www.acm.org/education/CS2013-final-
report.pdf](https://www.acm.org/education/CS2013-final-report.pdf)

~~~
spraak
Cool, thanks!

------
f311a
Try this:

[https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-
science](https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-science)

~~~
spraak
That is perfect, thank you!

------
LifeQuestioner
one person did it for mit...in a year.

[https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/myprojects/mit-
challenge-2/](https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/myprojects/mit-challenge-2/)

